# Terri's Photo Site



## terriwu (May 27, 2004)

Hi,

I have a site here http://pbase.com/terriwu where I keep my photos. Most of them are taken with a plastic Holga 120S camera and Tri-X film.

Would appreciate any comments!

Terri


----------



## Geronimo (May 28, 2004)

You got some great shots there.  Particually the black and white photos.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 29, 2004)

You have some wonderful images.


----------



## markc (May 29, 2004)

I like your work, especially the self-portraits. I love hands. I think a lot of who a person is comes through in how they use them.


----------

